
After an employee backlash, Google has cancelled its AI ethics board - new_guy
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-cancels-ai-ethics-board-2019-4
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19578043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19578043)

------
SamReidHughes
Dupe.

